# OMG! Poor Pearl! Snoozer Lookout Car Seat



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Letter I sent to the manufacturer of the Snoozer Lookout Car Seat:

"I had to contact you. I had a horrible experience with my 8 lb. Maltese while driving at 70 MPH in a construction zone with no pulloff area.

Apparently my dog had STEPPED ON the lever of the LARGE AND EXTENDED CLIP on the connecting strap that goes around the seat belt and then released it and it caught her skin. She was shrieking as I drove a mile behind a construction vehicle unable to speed up or go around. She eventually stopped yelping, as she must have stepped off that clip. (She sits behind the driver's seat in the back so I couldn't see her). I thought she'd died when she finally was quiet.

She sustained a large sore on her rump and hair was pulled out! The engineering of this clip is unacceptable! I had to go out and purchase a different "connector" to use that would be SAFE! This harness strap is terribly unsafe and must be recalled!!"

That was what I sent today but I've been seething since this happened awhile ago. Pearlie's fine, everyone, but it was beyond awful! It's not the seat itself - it's the extension that goes around the seat belt, as I mentioned, which has an enormous industrial sized clip with a lever that sticks way out. Any other clips I have seen are made differently. Just be careful!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Poor Pearl and poor you!! I couldn't imagine going through that!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2: oh my gosh, I'm shocked and sick in my heart over this happening to Pearl:crying 2: you felt so helpless, :crying 2: I'm so glad you contacted the company, they better pay attention.
I have had Miss Bow jump out of her carseat and she was hanging by her harness:w00t: luckly dh was able to grab her.
I'm so glad Pearl is ok, give precious Pearl a kiss from awntie paula


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yikes!! I'm so sorry that happened to poor Pearl  I'm not wild about that strap either...the clip is awkward and seems to dig in to Bailey no matter how I try to position it. I believe Snoozer does sell a different type of strap as part of their pet car seat safety system (included the car seat, harness and the adapter/strap) - I'll have to look in to that. 

Glad Pearl is okay!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a scare! You poor thing. I'm so glad Pearl will be okay. I have the same seat but I don't think I have the same clip. I agree that the clip you are using needs to be recalled. Thanks for letting us know..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! Poor Pearl!! Glad she is ok!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your support and caring. Pearl did have a substantial bruise on her butt but it's healed.

I received a brief reply from Snoozer requesting images, which I sent.

Thought I'd post them here as well:

1. Bad clip:badclip.jpg

2. New safer one I just purchased:goodclip.jpg


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Pearl that must have scared you to death. I'm glad she wasn't hurt too badly.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats crazy . omg poor baby !


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I must be dense! I have the exact same clip as in your "Badclip" picture, but it's what we use that hooks on to her harness. It is no where near her feet or butt, so I'm trying to visualize what happened so it doesn't happen to us too!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree - I have _no clue_ how it happened although she is verrry twisty and is a really active young fluff. I'm thinking I gave her too much "play" in the tether or something:new_shocked:. How else could anything like this have happened? I don't know. I really don't know. This is, however, one little feisty fluff!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow poor Bella must have been in pain until she got released from the clip..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - I'm so sorry. It's really hard to accept when you get something to make your fluff *safer* that it does the opposite..:angry: I'm glad that Pearl is alright now but what a scary incident to happen when you can't even pull over immediately. :w00t:
I hope you can get some satisfaction from the company. Companies are very reticent to do recalls. It costs them a lot of money to do it. About 10 years ago my DS (with dairy allergy) drank an all fruit smoothie in a bottle sort of like naked smoothies. He read the label thoroughly - just juice. Well he started to have trouble breathing and then had huge hives about 2-3" all over him. We spent the night in the emergency room - severe allergic reaction to the MILK that was in there and not on the label.:smpullhair: He was 10 so I could just imagine what could happen to a toddler. I demanded a recall and fought them for a month (during which another child could have died) and finally someone got the FDA on them and they caved in.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Pearl! I'm glad she's better now, and I really hope you get a satisfactory answer from the company. How horrible that you weren't able to pull over, I would have been a basket case!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snoozer must have changed their clip. I bought my Lookout seats in 2000 and they came with the "good" clip, not the one that you got with your seat. Glad to hear that Pearl is okay.


----------

